# horsepower limits on lakes



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

if a public lake has a horsepower limit, can I still use my boat on that lake if I just use my trolling motors even though my main motor is over the limit. This isn't a special regs lake, just a public lake with a horsepower limit listed at the launch.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

PM with information on that lake sent.


----------

